# OOAK forge slingshots!



## NewSlingers (Dec 4, 2020)

I like a lot of them, I pay PayPal!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i see he has a batch of horny monsters in the works at the moment-45 bucks shipped


----------



## NewSlingers (Dec 4, 2020)

I guess it's the only model they make I don't like


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

ahh,its the one that first pulled me into the ooak forge line up,got one on the way,we'll see if its worthwhile.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

The monsters look cool, not quite sure they are worth 45 bucks though. Keep us posted.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i know its a lot,but i saved my nickels and dimes for a couple months,cause i just have to know,,,,,,,my nature i guess


----------



## NewSlingers (Dec 4, 2020)

Still looking!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Well the monster got here,DANG! its tiny,wasnt really expecting much out of it,but was pleasently surprised,very accurate,not very powerful,took over 50 shots with 1/4 inch steels to cut a can,however the tubes are kind of long,look like 1632s,has a *pit pouch* that i really like,all in all a fun ,easy to carry,altoids type shooter.was it worth 45 bucks-probably not,but i kind of like it


----------



## raiderkilo (Feb 1, 2014)

My collection


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Well hadn’t heard of the guy until a few days ago but had a good laugh. In a good way.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

raiderkilo said:


> My collection
> View attachment 363148


Lots of dick shooters in this picture ......🤣🤡 nice stuff though in all seriousness.


----------

